# Stupid and Contagious



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah beotches, I'm baaack!

I laid off of weight training for a long time, but now I've been back at it for four months.  I've been doing the routines from Chad Waterbury's book, _Huge in a Hurry_.  Right now I'm on Get Strong, Phase 3.

These workouts are a little different from most other workouts.  The is most apparent in the sets and reps.   So doing, for example, 3 sets of 10 or 4 sets of 6 isn't how this works.

For any given day, you have a goal range.  Today it was 4-6 reps for no more than 15 reps with an RI of 90.  So you do a weight that you could manage for 4 to 6 reps.  When you can do 6 reps, you up the weight, still trying to make sure you can do at least 4 reps.  

The amount of reps per set, the total reps, and the RI will change depending on the goal.  It may be 4-6, 15, 90 or 10-12, 35, 45 or any variation of that.

In a traditional set/rep you'd do 10,10,10.  Doing it the way Chad lays it out, I did 6,6,3 (15 total).  But as my workouts progress, I may do 5,6,4.

Each routine has three different days that you repeat.  Each day will have different exercises and may have different set/rep/RI goals.

Another aspect of this is routine is that you move the weight as fast as you can.  If you can't move it fast, then you need to lower the weight.

A set ends when you lose perfect form, the speed decreases, or you hit the maximum number of reps per set.  So, generally, you never hit CNS failure.

I also workout 5 days a week.  After each workout I do some cardio.  I run on a treadmill for 15-60 minutes at 3.5 MPH to 7 MPH.

I'm still a fat piece of crap, but I'm been gaining muscle.  Okay I have been losing fat, but my diet is, quite appropriately...crap (shut it TT).  It's always been the weakest link in my training.

The one thing that stands out in my training recently is my Front Squats.  I can now do 215 for 15 total reps.

My weight has stayed at 215 for the last 4 months, but my measurements have been changing.  Like so:

Neck: 16 3/8 -> 16 1/2
Chest: 42 3/4 -> 44 1/4
Right Arm: 14 1/2 -> 15 1/2
Left Arm: 14 1/2 -> 15 1/2
Gut (at navel): 42 5/8 -> 41 3/4
Right Thigh: 25 3/4 -> 25
Left Thigh: 25 3/4 -> 25
Right Calf: 16 1/2 -> 16 1/4 (yay for unilateral work!)
Left Calf: 16 -> 16 1/4  (yay for unilateral work!)

I haven't checked my measurements in a month and a half.  I'll do it later today and post them.

I'm still so very far from my goals, but I'm making progress.

Today's fun tip: The next time you're entering in your debit PIN, say aloud four random numbers (that aren't your PIN).  It freaks everybody out.

Now, on to the show...


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2009)

2009/12/10

Get Strong Phase 3, Day 1, workout A.
2-3 reps, 15 total, RI of 60

I'm just starting a new routine, so I'm getting a feel for where I should be weight-wise.

The pull-ups are assisted.  In this case I did 20 pounds of assist (the smallest the machine will do) for a 195 total (bodyweight of 215 - 20 = 195).  Next time I'm not doing it with any assist.

Neutral-grip Pullup: -20 (215) for 3/3/3/3/3
Overhead Squat: 130 for 3/3/3/3/3
Dip: +25 (240) for 3/3/3/2/3/1
DB Romainian Deadlift: 90 for 3/3/3/3/3

The numbers were all max for the rep because I'm focusing on speed.  Next time I'll start upping the weights.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2009)

2009/12/11

Get Strong Phase 3, Day 2, workout B.
4-6 reps, 15 total, RI of 75

Still getting a feel for the weights.

Cable 1-Arm Mid Pulley Row: 160 for 6/6/3
DB 1-Leg Deadlift: 90 for 6/6/3
DB 1-Arm Incline DB BP: 65/65/70 at 6/6/3
Single-leg Squat: bodyweight (215) for 6/6/3


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2009)

Haaayyy....    glad to see your posting again


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2009)

2009/12/14

Get Strong Phase 3, Day 3, workout C.
4-6 RM, 15 total, RI 90

Highpull: 115/125/135 at 6/6/3
BB Standing Press: 75/95/115/120 at 4/4/6/1
Squat: 225/230/235 at 6/6/4

I clearly underestimated what I should be doing for BB Standing Presses.​


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2009)

katt said:


> Haaayyy....    glad to see your posting again



It's good to be back, katt!  Nice to see you, too!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn!  Headed off at the pass.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## tucker01 (Dec 15, 2009)

Crap!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2009)

stupid and contagious....HAD to stop in here....
DUDE!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

DOMS, Welcome back my Friend!!! Workouts look solid, best wishes!!!


----------



## the other half (Dec 17, 2009)

hey DOMS, glad to have you back, we are just starting up agian also, workouts and posting.

good luck on your program.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, DOMS!  Good to have you back!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2010)

...is he back...is he REALLY back?


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 3, 2010)

Holy Shit! Welcome back DOMS


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking good, man 

Does this program use Prilepin's Table? It looks similar to the way that thing calculates what volume/rep ranges you should be doing.

Progress looks good, and the workouts are definitely solid and focused!


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm beginning to think it was a 'one time' appearance to scare us all..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 4, 2010)

Dude?

I just saw this thread and was all ready to give you the love...  then you don't post for 2 weeks.  Dude?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 14, 2010)

Update:

I stopped posting in my journal because my workouts have been shit.  Over the last 5 or 6 months I've had a difficult time getting motivated to go to the gym.  When I got there, my workouts sucked ass.  In that time, I've lost over a third of my strength.

So I stopped posting because it was embarrassing.

But I found out what the problem was...sort of.  I had a blood pressure of 157 over 112.  For those of you who don't know what that means, that's very, very bad.  For those of you who do know what it means, I have no idea why I'm still alive, either.

The cause was never identified, but my BP is now 128 over 89; and getting better.  I figure that the reason was stress.  To make sure that keeps on, I've removed several sources of stress, stopped drinking massives amounts of diet soda (I'm down to 12 oz. or less a week), cleaned up my diet more than I ever have before (I have rice with nearly every meal, and usually a lean cut of meat, along with veggies and fruits), take 81mg of aspirin a day, take hawthorn berry every day, and went back to meditating every day.

Lame ass reason aside, I'm back to working out.  My numbers are still way off, but I'll work 'em back up.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 14, 2010)

Things must be *extremely boring *here at IM for you to be updating your journal.

Do you work out?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Update:
> 
> I stopped posting in my journal because my workouts have been shit.  Over the last 5 or 6 months I've had a difficult time getting motivated to go to the gym.  When I got there, my workouts sucked ass.  In that time, I've lost over a third of my strength.
> 
> ...



Good to hear everything is starting to work out.  Your health is something you don't play around with.


----------



## Curt James (Apr 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Update:
> 
> I stopped posting in my journal because my workouts have been shit.  Over the last 5 or 6 months I've had a difficult time getting motivated to go to the gym.  When I got there, my workouts sucked ass.  In that time, I've lost over a third of my strength.
> 
> ...


















Dude, it's your avatar! My BP spikes just looking at her. 

Welcome back to journaling and glad that you've made adjustments that have apparently worked to reduce your stress and BP.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Update:
> 
> I stopped posting in my journal because my workouts have been shit.  Over the last 5 or 6 months I've had a difficult time getting motivated to go to the gym.  When I got there, my workouts sucked ass.  In that time, I've lost over a third of my strength.
> 
> ...



Damn, that BP was messed up! Glad you're back and getting better, dude. Has your doctor cleared you to workout again?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, stop coddling him!....He probably just saw a bunch of Hispanics in Wal-Mart.


....Glad your BP issues are under control, D.

Now *GET BACK TO WORK, BOY!*


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Good to hear everything is starting to work out.  Your health is something you don't play around with.



Thanks, Iain.

No doubt.  My sister is a the medical field and almost had a heart attack when she found out what my BP was.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Dude, it's your avatar! My BP spikes just looking at her.
> 
> Welcome back to journaling and glad that you've made adjustments that have apparently worked to reduce your stress and BP.





Thanks, Curt.  This the first serious health problem I've ever had.  Up until now, I've always been a picture of health.  I'm working hard to make sure it never happens again.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, that BP was messed up! Glad you're back and getting better, dude. Has your doctor cleared you to workout again?



Yeah, my BP was in the "you're gonna die" range.

I have no heart, vascular, or cholesterol problems.  My BP is still just a couple of digits outside the healthy range, but the trend has been down.

I'm almost back to being healthy,  but it's killed my strength.

Thanks, Gaz!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Oh, stop coddling him!....He probably just saw a bunch of Hispanics in Wal-Mart.
> 
> 
> ....Glad your BP issues are under control, D.
> ...



Mexicans?  Where?!  

Oh crap, there goes my BP again.

Thanks, douche bag!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 16, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Oh crap



Oh, not again.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2010)

2010/04/16

I'm about 60% of the way through one of Chad Waterbury's workouts.

My current body weight is 210.

Half-way through the dips, I hit a wall and dropped the extra weight.

Like I said, my strength blows.

Dips (5x10, 60s RI)
10 @ BW + 10 
10 @ BW + 10 
5/5 @ BW + 10/BW
10 @ BW 
10 @ BW

Chin-ups (5x10, 60s RI)
10 @ 140 (BW - 70)
10 @ 150 (BW - 60)
10 @ 150 (BW - 60)
10 @ 150 (BW - 60)
10 @ 150 (BW - 60)


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> Oh, not again.



I wish I could hate you to death.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 17, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *I had a blood pressure of 157 over 112.  *



I know you've been hearing a lot about this lately but holy shit, DOMS. That's crazy!

Good to hear you've been able to get it lowered quite a bit.

Don't worry about the strength man, knowing you and your workouts, you'll be back at par soon enough. Muscle memory is a great thing.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 17, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> I know you've been hearing a lot about this lately but holy shit, DOMS. That's crazy!
> 
> Good to hear you've been able to get it lowered quite a bit.
> 
> Don't worry about the strength man, knowing you and your workouts, you'll be back at par soon enough. Muscle memory is a great thing.



Thanks for the support, man!

Yeah, that was some crazy BP.  I'm really, really glad it's under control.  Last night it was 133 over 89 (I have a BP monitor at home).  Still a little high, but it's way down from what is was.

On Monday I'm going to start Waterbury's Triple Total Training.  The workout isn't exactly the same as it is on the T-Nation shit.  I'm using routine as outlined in the book, _Muscle Revolution_.  I've been doing low volume, high intensity routines for a while, but I've been craving high volume, with many different types of exercises.

I'm also going to try to workout Monday through Friday.  I've cut down to two or three days a week, mostly due to lack of motivation; which was brought on by being ill.

The one upside is that, even though I was ill, I dropped a lot of fat and kept my body weight at 210-215.  Now that I'm feeling better, it's balls to the walls until I can squat 300.

Want to hear something bat-freakin'-crazy?  My Back Squat has deteriorate to about 2/3 thirds of what it was, by I can Overhead Squat for _150_.  How nuts is that?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2010)

Training program looks interesting. I like the idea of more frequency, i've found that works really well myself on Built's block training program. Looks fun!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Training program looks interesting. I like the idea of more frequency, i've found that works really well myself on Built's block training program. Looks fun!



I've always responded to more, so I'm betting this is going to help me get back to where I was quickly.

Yeah, I've been hearing a lot of good things about Built's stuff.

Heh, that sounds kinda perverted. 

I think I'll give one of her routines a shot after my current one is done.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 19, 2010)

TTT Day 1: Reborn!

All I could think of this weekend was going to the gym on Monday.  It popped into my head every hour or two the whole weekend.  For the first time in a long time, I was excited to go to the gym.

And I am reborn!  I feel like I did before I was ill; and it shows in my workouts.

Case in point, last week I was struggling to do 280 on the calf raises, but this week I did 405, no problem.

I was also psyched to do a routine with so many exercises.  Lately I've been doing a low number of exercises for low reps.  But on the TTT routine I did six different exercises, also for low reps.

My numbers started low and worked up because I was getting a feel for what I should be doing.

Front Squat
3 @ 175
3 @ 185 
3 @ 195
3 @ 205
3 @ 205
3 @ 215

Chin-ups
3 @ 150 (BW - 60)
3 @ 160
3 @ 170
3 @ 180
3 @ 185
3 @ 185

Decline BB BP
3 @ 185
3 @ 185
3 @ 185
3 @ 185
3 @ 195
3 @ 200

Back Extensions
3 @ BW (210)
3 @ BW + 10
3 @ BW + 25
3 @ BW + 35
3 @ BW + 45
3 @ BW + 45

Side Bend
3 @ 50
3 @ 60
3 @ 60
3 @ 70
3 @ 70
3 @ 80

Standing Calf Raise
3 @ 320
3 @ 320
3 @ 365
3 @ 385
3 @ 405
3 @ 405


----------



## Curt James (Apr 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> For the first time in a long time, I was excited to go to the gym.



That's always the biggest part of the battle for me. Excellent news, DOMS!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> TTT Day 1: Reborn!


Welcome back buddy!  Motivation is all you need.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2010)

Curt James said:


> That's always the biggest part of the battle for me. Excellent news, DOMS!



Thanks, Curt.  It feels good to just feel good about going to the gym.

Hell yeah!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Welcome back buddy!  Motivation is all you need.



Now that I'm not ill any more (or all that ill, anyway), it's really easy to get motivated to go.

Thanks, man!  It's good to be back in the journals!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2010)

*TTT Day 2: Ouch...*

I haven't done any exercise past 12 or so reps in a long time.  They pump was nuts.  Me likely.

Today was kind of a weird workout.  It was just two sets of 24.  Like I said, it made for a crazy pump.

I did forget to mention in my last workout post: my RI is always 60.

I really sold my self short on the upright rows.  Next time I'll have to really up the weight.

My back is all ripped up with DOMS from my last workout.  Which, considering my IM name, is something I'm very pleased with.  I haven't felt any real good DOMS in a long time.

Military Press
24 @ 55
24 @ 65

Reverse Lunge
24 @ 20
24 @ 20

Dips
24 @ 210 (BW)
24 @ 210

Upright Row
24 @ 30
24 @ 35

BB Curl
24 @ 35
24 @ 40

DB Side Raise
24 @ 15
24 @ 15


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2010)

*TTT Day 3: New Squat!*

I realized as I prepped for this workout that I've never done box squats before.  Talk about technical.  I worked hard to ensure that I used 100% proper form.  I could have done more weight, but I'm still working on getting the form down.  And yes, I like 'em!

I use to discount push-ups, but since I started doing them the correct way, I've really grown to appreciate them.  And proper form is to push up off the floor with 100% effort so that you come off your hands.  You push like Rosie O'Donnell is coming after you and has mistaken you for a side of beef.


Box Squat
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155
3 @ 155

Push-ups
3 @ 210 (BW)
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 

Seated Row
3 @ 100
3 @ 120
3 @ 130
3 @ 140
3 @ 150
3 @ 155
3 @ 160
3 @ 165

Reverse Crunch
3 @ 210 (BW)
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210 
3 @ 210


----------



## DOMS (Apr 29, 2010)

*TTT Day 3:  Some Old, Something New*

I did the first "day" from the TTT routine again.   While it has beaten my body nicely (my obliques are ruined), I want something much more challenging.  So, after this workout, I'm going to do the Bill Starr 5x5 Mad Cow variant again.  I had great results from it and it was a lot of fun.  So for the next few workouts, I'm going to test my PRs.   Hell yeah!


Doing front squats, side bends, and standing calf raises will ruin your obliques.  It's funny to have DOMS there.


Front Squat
3 @ 215
3 @ 215
3 @ 215
3 @ 215
3 @ 215
3 @ 215

Chin-ups
3 @ 185 (BW - 25)
 3 @ 185
3 @ 185
3 @ 185
3 @ 185
3 @ 185

Decline BB BP
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200
3 @ 200

Back Extensions
3 @ BW + 45
3 @ BW + 45
3 @ BW + 45
3 @ BW + 45
3 @ BW + 45
3 @ BW + 45

Side Bend
3 @ 80
3 @ 80
3 @ 80
3 @ 80
3 @ 80
3 @ 80

Standing Calf Raise
3 @ 405 		
3 @ 405 		
3 @ 405 		
3 @ 405
3 @ 405
3 @ 405


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

*5x5 Prep: Oh, hell yes!*

So, a n00b went and necroed a thread about Bill Starr's 5x5 routine.  I read that; then I went back and read my 5x5 journal, and then I got all fired up to do it again.

So I tested my 1RM by doing 5 reps and calculating my 1RM.  My deads suck ass, but mostly because I did them at the end of my testing.  I suppose I could do them on their own day, but I'm not too worried.  The rows also suffered for the same reason.

Squat: 270
Bench: 210
Incline Bench: 200
Row: 150
Dead: 280


On Monday I'm going to start the program.

It's Christmas all over again!


----------



## Curt James (May 1, 2010)

DOMS said:


> 2010/04/16
> 
> I'm about 60% of the way through one of Chad Waterbury's workouts.
> 
> ...



If your strength blows then my strength blows X 2. 

Solid work!


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2010)

Major reps would be in order if the forum would let me. Great workouts lately, and on the 5x5 they're gonna get better!

Nice work, dude!


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

Curt James said:


> If your strength blows then my strength blows X 2.
> 
> Solid work!



Thanks, Curt!

It only sucks because I'm off _my PRs_.  You've always gotta keep things relative.  There are guys that use my PRs for warm up, and then there are guys that do my warm ups as PRs.  What you do compared to others doesn't matter as much as how _you _compare to what _you _did last month.


----------



## DOMS (May 1, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Major reps would be in order if the forum would let me. Great workouts lately, and on the 5x5 they're gonna get better!
> 
> Nice work, dude!



Thanks, Gaz!

I made some great gains on 5x5 before.  About week 4 or 5, I busted through a lot of my PRs.

I like it even more because, after week two or so, every workout becomes a goal.


----------



## FMJ (May 1, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Squat: 270
> Bench: 210
> Incline Bench: 200
> Row: 150
> Dead: 280


 
No matter how you slice it, these are big numbers. I'm looking forward to reading more as this develops DOMS. Kickin some ass in here!


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> No matter how you slice it, these are big numbers. I'm looking forward to reading more as this develops DOMS. Kickin some ass in here!


Thanks, man.  It's been a long, on again-off again, road.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2010)

5x5: Week 1, Day: Nice.

So I finally got to start my 5x5.  Between work and illness, I haven't been able to do it for a week or so, and I've been losing my mind!

Ultimately, I'll get a 3 minute RI, but for now, I'm just doing 1 minute.

As before, making it through week 4 is the litmus test.  Last time I made it to week 7, day 1.  I'm hoping to do so again.

Squat
5 x 110
5 x 140
5 x 165
5 x 195
5 x 220

Bench
5 x 85
5 x 105
5 x 130
5 x 150
5 x 170

Row
5 x 75
5 x 95
5 x 110
5 x 130
5 x 150

Support Exercises

Hyper
5 x 45
5 x 45 

Situp
5 x 25
5 x 25
5 x 25
5 x 25


----------



## DOMS (May 7, 2010)

*5x5: Week 1, Day 2: Yawn*

I can't wait until week three. 

Squat
5 x 110
5 x 140
5 x 165
5 x 165

Incline Bench
5 x 100
5 x 120
5 x 140
5 x 160


Deads
5 x 140
5 x 175
5 x 200
5 x 230

Support Exercises

Situp
5 x 25
5 x 35
5 x 35


----------



## FMJ (May 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Deads
> 5 x 140
> 5 x 175
> 5 x 200
> 5 x 230


 

Nice deadlifts DOMS! 
What's in week three that you can't wait for?


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2010)

Workouts are still looking good, dude! Despite illness or whatever you're still kicking ass.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Nice deadlifts DOMS!
> What's in week three that you can't wait for?



Thanks, man!

I forgot to mention that I used a 1 minute RI.  I was also able to do the deads without letting the plates touch the floor between reps.

The 5x5 has a steady progression of weight based on your 1RMs.  It isn't until the third week that you'll start to lift near (or at) your 1RMs.  Starting in week four, if you can go on, you end up getting a PR every other workout. 

That each workout become its own goal starting in week three is why I love this routine so much.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Workouts are still looking good, dude! Despite illness or whatever you're still kicking ass.



Thanks, Gaz.  I've has a lingering sinus cold for the last two weeks.  Gah, I hate it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2010)

Making good progress DOMS!


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Making good progress DOMS!



Thanks, man.  I'm really excited about doing this routine again.  I busted all sorts of PRs last time.  I'm hoping to do the same again.


----------



## DOMS (May 14, 2010)

*5x5: Week 1, Day 3: Huh?*

The rows were harder than they should have been.  It's probably because they came after benching...but it still sucks.

I cheated myself on the curls and triceps extensions.  I could've done, but was just being lazy at the end.  Next time I'll up the weight.

On the upside, even after doing benching and rows, I was strong on the dips.

I'm still doing 60 for the RIs.

Box Squat
5 @ 110
5 @ 140
5 @ 165
5 @ 195
5 @ 230
5 @ 165

Bench
5 @ 85
5 @ 105 
5 @ 130 
5 @ 150 
5 @ 175 
5 @ 130 

Row
5 @ 75
5 @ 95
5 @ 110
5 @ 130
5 @ 150
5 @ 110

Dips
5 @ BW (210) + 20
5 @ BW + 20
5 @ BW + 20

Curls
5 @ 70
5 @ 70
5 @ 70

Tri. Ext.
5 @ 55
5 @ 55
5 @ 55


----------



## FMJ (May 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *5x5: Week 1, Day 3: Huh?*
> 
> The rows were harder than they should have been. It's probably because they came after benching...but it still sucks.
> 
> ...


 
Thats some crazy volume! You're a machine, dude!


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Thats some crazy volume! You're a machine, dude!



Thanks, man!  As I've shown in the journals before, I like volume!


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2010)

*5x5 Week 2, Day 1: Now they're easy?*

Okay, last week the rows were a pain, but this week they're easy?  How the hell does that work?

The benching was also on the easy side.

I screwed up the supporting exercises.  I was supposed to do 2 sets of hypers and 4 sets of situps, but I got them ass backwards.  Oh, well...

Still doing 60 second RIs.

On a non-workout related note, I had an under age chick offer herself to me.  It boots the ego, but tightens the sphincter.  I don't want to get into a relationship were the defining factor is who gets the top bunk. 

Squat
5 x 115
5 x 145
5 x 170
5 x 100
5 x 230

Bench
5 x 90
5 x 110
5 x 130
5 x 155
5 x 175

Row
5 x 75
5 x 95
5 x 115
5 x 135
5 x 150

Support Exercises

Hyper
5 x 50
5 x 50
5 x 50
5 x 50


Situp
5 x 30
5 x 30


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2010)

*5x5: Week 2, Day 2: Solid*

This workout was actually from yesterday.

A solid workout.   I'm still able to all but the last set of deads without touching the plates to the floor.  I'm still sticking to a 60 second RI.

Squat
5 x 115
5 x 145
5 x 170
5 x 170

Incline Bench
5 x 105
5 x 125
5 x 145
5 x 165


Deads
5 x 150
5 x 180
5 x 210
5 x 240

Support Exercises

Situp
5 x 35
5 x 35
5 x 35


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2010)

looking good, dude


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> looking good, dude



Thanks, ya genetic freak.


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2010)

*5x5 Week 2, Day 3: Hell Yes!*

I'm really looking forward to week 4.  That's when the fun really starts.  I like to call that week, "The Wall."  It's the make it or break it week.

I realized that I doing the reps wrong.  The last (heaviest) set should have been 3 reps, but I'd been doing 5; and the final set should've been 8 reps, not 5.  

I was also not doing enough reps on the support exercises.  So I've upped it from 5 to 8.   I ran out of time and didn't get to do the triceps extensions though.


Squat
5 @ 115
5 @ 145
5 @ 170
5 @ 200
3 @ 233
8 @ 170

Bench
5 @ 90
5 @ 110 
5 @ 130 
5 @ 155 
3 @ 180 
8 @ 130 

Row
5 @ 75
5 @ 95
5 @ 115
5 @ 135
3 @ 155
8 @ 115

Dips
8 @ BW (210) + 10
8 @ BW + 10
8 @ BW + 10

Curls
8 @ 65
8 @ 65
8 @ 65

Tri. Ext.
-


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2010)

Dude!
NOICE! looks like you left it all at the gym!


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Dude!
> NOICE! looks like you left it all at the gym!



Thanks, Burner!

I like that saying!


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

*5x5 Week 3, Day 1: Likin' It*

I'm still doing 60 second RIs.  With the exception of the last set, I'm still firing out of the hole when I come up.

I didn't have time to do the support exercises.

Squat
5 x 115
5 x 145
5 x 175
5 x 105
5 x 235

Bench
5 x 90
5 x 115
5 x 135
5 x 160
5 x 180

Row
5 x 80
5 x 100
5 x 115
5 x 135
5 x 155


----------



## FMJ (May 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *5x5 Week 3, Day 1: Likin' It*
> 
> I'm still doing 60 second RIs. With the exception of the last set, I'm still firing out of the hole when I come up.
> 
> ...


 
Nice squat session DOMS!  
Those are some jello legs now I bet!


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Nice squat session DOMS!
> Those are some jello legs now I bet!



Thanks, FMJ!

Surprisingly, no.  My legs feel fine.  Actually, that workout was unusually easy. But again, the real test starts next week.


----------



## FMJ (May 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, FMJ!
> 
> Surprisingly, no. My legs feel fine. Actually, that workout was unusually easy. But again, the real test starts next week.


 
It is remarkable how quickly (moreso than any other muscle at least for me) quads adapt to stress. 5 months ago, my legs would hurt for two days after 3 sets of 10. Now, with 3 sets of 6 but with 90 more pounds on the bar, I don't feel a thing an hour after the workout's over.


----------



## DOMS (May 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> It is remarkable how quickly (moreso than any other muscle at least for me) quads adapt to stress. 5 months ago, my legs would hurt for two days after 3 sets of 10. Now, with 3 sets of 6 but with 90 more pounds on the bar, I don't feel a thing an hour after the workout's over.



I feel some DOMS in my quads, but not a whole lot.  Like you said, I too used to get DOMS so bad that walking down stairs was frightening.  Not so much anymore.


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2010)

*5x5 Week 3, Day 2:  Who Knew?*

I did this workout yesterday.

Over all, a decent workout.  The interesting bit happened on the last set of deads.  For the first time in a long time, I did deads with a mixed grip on that set.  It was amazing how much easier the lift became.  I was able to do that set without touching the plates to the floor between reps (I stopped about an inch from the floor).

I didn't do the situps at the end.  I ran out of time.

Squat
5 x 115
5 x 145
5 x 175
5 x 175

Incline Bench
5 x 105
5 x 130
5 x 150
5 x 170

Deads
5 x 150
5 x 185
5 x 215
5 x 245


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *5x5 Week 2, Day 1: Now they're easy?*
> (snip)
> 
> On a non-workout related note, I had an under age chick offer herself to me.  It boots the ego, but tightens the sphincter.  *I don't want to get into a relationship were the defining factor is who gets the top bunk.*



heh 



DOMS said:


> Squat
> 5 x 115
> 5 x 145
> 5 x 170
> ...



All that in ONE workout? You really do love volume!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> All that in ONE workout? You really do love volume!



Thanks, man!  I just can't get enough.  For my next routine, I'm going to find something that just _ruins_ me each workout.  Any ideas?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2010)

*5x5 Week 3, Day3: Easy Street*

I'm at the 1RM for squat that I used to calculate the totals for this routine.  The funny thing is that it didn't seem that hard.  I'm pretty sure that I could've gone for 2 or 3 reps.

Another odd things is that, while my squats are at the 1RM, benching is far from it.  25 pound under, actually.  I'll have to go see if there is something wrong with the numbers that I used.  Also, the rows are already 10 pounds above my 1RM.  Odd...

All in all, it was a great workout for me.


Squat
5 @ 115
5 @ 145
5 @ 175
5 @ 205
3 @ 240
8 @ 175

Bench
5 @ 90
5 @ 115 
5 @ 135 
5 @ 160 
3 @ 185 
8 @ 135 

Row
5 @ 80
5 @ 110
5 @ 115
5 @ 135
3 @ 160
8 @ 115

Dips
8 @ BW (210) + 10
8 @ BW + 10
8 @ BW + 10

Curls
7 @ 70
7 @ 70
7 @ 70

Tri. Ext.
8 @ 80
8 @ 80
8 @ 80


----------



## DOMS (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, and next week is The Wall.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Another odd things is that, while my squats are at the 1RM, benching is far from it. 25 pound under, actually.


 
That's funny you mention that because it describes me very well. The increases in my quads weights are quadruple the increases I made in bench pressing. I wish I could get my bench weights to go up but they're just not making the progress that my lower half is.
Still, yours was a solid day today!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I feel some DOMS in my quads, but not a whole lot. Like you said, I too used to get DOMS so bad that walking down stairs was frightening. Not so much anymore.


 

Im still at that phase of walking up and down the stairs sideways and making a funny noise every time i stand up or sit down, glad to know it doesnt last forever.
How does your routine work then? do you squat everytime you go the gym?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That's funny you mention that because it describes me very well. The increases in my quads weights are quadruple the increases I made in bench pressing. I wish I could get my bench weights to go up but they're just not making the progress that my lower half is.
> Still, yours was a solid day today!



It's not that I'm lagging at the bench, it's has to do with my routine.  The routine has you enter your 1RM in into a spreadsheet, and then calculates how much weight you should use for each set.

For some reason, my squat (as set by the spreadsheet) is at my 1RM, but not my bench; and won't be until week 9.  

Chad Waterbury has a great routine for just getting your bench (or squat or deads) up fast.  I added 20 pounds in 4 weeks (I think).  I'll have to go back and check, but it was a big jump.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Im still at that phase of walking up and down the stairs sideways and making a funny noise every time i stand up or sit down, glad to know it doesnt last forever.
> How does your routine work then? do you squat everytime you go the gym?



Yep, I squat three times a week.

The routine has you enter in your 1RM, and then calculates the weight for every set of the exercise.  It's a really fun, and hard, program.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2010)

My last workout blasted my traps, delts, pecs, tris, and bis.  I'm racked with DOMS in all those muscles.

I love it!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2010)

DOMS is racked with DOMS.

Does not compute!!!!!

Nice workout, though. I can see why you're raped right now! Lots of huge exercises in there.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 4, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It's not that I'm lagging at the bench, it's has to do with my routine. The routine has you enter your 1RM in into a spreadsheet, and then calculates how much weight you should use for each set.
> 
> For some reason, my squat (as set by the spreadsheet) is at my 1RM, but not my bench; and won't be until week 9.
> 
> Chad Waterbury has a great routine for just getting your bench (or squat or deads) up fast. I added 20 pounds in 4 weeks (I think). I'll have to go back and check, but it was a big jump.


 
OH! I got ya now. Seriously? 20 pounds in 4 weeks.. Hmm.. that's awesome if it could work for me. I have made some small increases in the weight over the few months but it didn't start out a heavy weight to begin with. I just have a harder time pressing than I do any other movement. I don't know why.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> DOMS is racked with DOMS.
> 
> Does not compute!!!!!
> 
> Nice workout, though. I can see why you're raped right now! Lots of huge exercises in there.



I chose my IM name for a reason. 

Thanks, Gaz.  I want more volume more often.  I'm really looking forward to my next routine.  I want to find a program that just destroys me every workout.  I don't know what it'll be because I haven't found it yet.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> OH! I got ya now. Seriously? 20 pounds in 4 weeks.. Hmm.. that's awesome if it could work for me. I have made some small increases in the weight over the few months but it didn't start out a heavy weight to begin with. I just have a harder time pressing than I do any other movement. I don't know why.



The routine is called the Total Strength Program.  It's from his book, _Muscle Revolution_. (or you can get it the naughty way). 

T-Nation has an article on it.  Though the book's routine is slightly changed (refined?).

I bet you're problem is mental.  When I bench, I do better when I have a spotter.  Even if he never has to touch the bar, I bench better.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2010)

*5x5 Week 4, Day: Where's my wall?*

So I've started week 4.  The week that I call "The Wall", but it's wasn't really that hard today.  Maybe I underestimated my PRs?

The rows were a little hard on the last set, but not really that much.

BTW, the weight on the first set of squats isn't a typo.  I wrote my numbers sloppy and thought it was 160, but it should have been 120.  Not that I'm complaining.  Even at 240, I fired out of the hole on the first 2 reps and still came up strong on the last 3.

Gah, and tommorrow's squats are only 180?!  Well, at least the deads are 250.

I'm wondering if I should up the numbers...?

Squat
5 x 160
5 x 150
5 x 180
5 x 210
5 x 240

Bench
5 x 95
5 x 115
5 x 140
5 x 165
5 x 185

Row
5 x 80
5 x 100
5 x 120
5 x 140
5 x 160


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The routine is called the Total Strength Program. It's from his book, _Muscle Revolution_. (or you can get it the naughty way).
> 
> T-Nation has an article on it. Though the book's routine is slightly changed (refined?).
> 
> I bet you're problem is mental. When I bench, I do better when I have a spotter. Even if he never has to touch the bar, I bench better.


 
I read the article, saved it on my computer and will give it a go at some point


----------



## FMJ (Jun 8, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The routine is called the Total Strength Program. It's from his book, _Muscle Revolution_. (or you can get it the naughty way).
> 
> T-Nation has an article on it. Though the book's routine is slightly changed (refined?).
> 
> I bet you're problem is mental. When I bench, I do better when I have a spotter. Even if he never has to touch the bar, I bench better.


 
I have a self spotting bench with adjustable safety rails so that part I have covered. No, I think I'm just a weakling!  
Actually, I am making gains.. but they're so slow. It's almost painful. 
Last workout, I actually deecreased the weight because I realized I was cheating too much on ROM. Nothings more slow than reverse!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 9, 2010)

*5x5 Week 4, Day 2: It was harder last time...*

I'm in week 4 and it seems to be way too easy.  Last time I was here, it was a fight every workout; not this time.  

Don't get me wrong, I did struggle with inclines on the last set, but the deads were too light.  I was able to do them without setting them on the floor between reps (I stopped a couple of centimeters off the ground).

I can't figure out why it's so different this time. 

Squat
5 x 120
5 x 150
5 x 180
5 x 180

Incline Bench
5 x 110
5 x 130
5 x 155
5 x 175

Deads
5 x 155
5 x 190
5 x 220
5 x 250


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2010)

*5x5 Week 4, Day 3: Rows*

At 245, the squats were still on the easy side.  I'm not sure if I underestimated my PR or that the routine has increased it.  I'd like to think it was the later.  In any case, I'm pretty sure my PR for squats is somewhere around 300.  The 1RM calculator at give me a RM of 291 based on 3 @ 275, but I could've done more reps.  So, when this routine is over, it's testing time.

Benching at 190 was hard, but I think I still have more to give there, too.

The rows however, I'm pretty sure I'm getting close to my limit.  Or maybe they're suffering because they come last in my workout.

I really, really like the support work for this day.  It ruins my upper body.  Good stuff!


Squat
5 @ 120
5 @ 150
5 @ 180
5 @ 210
3 @ 245
8 @ 180

Bench
5 @ 95
5 @ 115 
5 @ 140 
5 @ 165 
3 @ 190 
8 @ 140 

Row
5 @ 80
5 @ 110
5 @ 120
5 @ 140
3 @ 165
8 @ 120

Dips
8 @ BW (210) + 15
8 @ BW + 15
8 @ BW + 15

Curls
7 @ 70
7 @ 70
7 @ 70

Tri. Ext.
8 @ 80
8 @ 80
8 @ 80


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2010)

Workouts are looking great, dude!

This program looks like a lot of fun, too.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 18, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Workouts are looking great, dude!
> 
> This program looks like a lot of fun, too.



Thanks, Gaz.  It has been fun, but I think I'm getting bored.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 18, 2010)

I didn't post my last workout.  I've been busy.

However, I did test my PRs today for three exercises.  Holy shit, it was great!

Squat: 305
Bench: 235
Dips: BW (215) + 55 

I could do dips for BW+45 for 3 reps, but could only do 1 at +55.

It's a good thing I had a spotter for the squats.  I went down controlled, but I couldn't budge up a inch.  

Today is a good day.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 18, 2010)

That's a great Bench press DOMS. I am stuck around 170-180. Can't get past that. Dips are stong as hell too!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Squat
> 5 x 120
> 5 x 150
> 5 x 180
> ...



I just commented in someone else's journal that I'm following a 5 x 5 routine, but only doing one compound per workout. Where do you get the energy to do _three?_


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That's a great Bench press DOMS. I am stuck around 170-180. Can't get past that. Dips are stong as hell too!



Thanks, man!

You should try the Total Strength Program for benching by Chad Waterbury.  I added 20 pounds to my bench in 4 or 5 weeks with that program.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I just commented in someone else's journal that I'm following a 5 x 5 routine, but only doing one compound per workout. Where do you get the energy to do _three?_





Thanks, Curt!

I'm just too stupid to say "no" and spare my body.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey DOMS! 250 x 5 deads?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey DOMS! 250 x 5 deads?



Thanks, man!

Tomorrow I'm going to test my PR for deads.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2010)

Looking good, man!  good luck for the PR!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *5x5 Week 4, Day 3: Rows*
> 
> At 245, the squats were still on the easy side.  I'm not sure if I underestimated my PR or that the routine has increased it.  I'd like to think it was the later.  In any case, I'm pretty sure my PR for squats is somewhere around 300.  The 1RM calculator at give me a RM of 291 based on 3 @ 275, but I could've done more reps.  So, when this routine is over, it's testing time.
> 
> ...



Is this all one day?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, man!  good luck for the PR!



Thanks, Gaz!  I'm hoping for upwards of 325.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Is this all one day?



It's one workout.  It's the 5x5 routine.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It's one workout.  It's the 5x5 routine.



Jesus Christ. I remember reading a little about 5x5, but I didn't know it would have you doing that many compounds in one workout.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Jesus Christ. I remember reading a little about 5x5, but I didn't know it would have you doing that many compounds in one workout.



It's crazy fun.  Some days I do squats and deads.

Both times I've done it, I've made great gains.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2010)

You'll get 325. Definitely a do-able weight if you get your warmups right.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> You'll get 325. Definitely a do-able weight if you get your warmups right.



To be honest, I'm hoping for 350.  I'm just not going to say that in a post just in case I ending up pussing out and come in much lower.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> To be honest, I'm hoping for 350.  I'm just not going to say that in a post just in case I ending up pussing out and come in much lower.



So you're not going to say in a post what you just said in a post?

 i love you, DOMS.

350 it is! Fucking smash it, dude.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> So you're not going to say in a post what you just said in a post?
> 
> i love you, DOMS.
> 
> 350 it is! Fucking smash it, dude.



I thought about using a wink emoticon, but I thought it'd be funnier if I didn't.

Thanks, Gaz!

My new goals are:

Bench: 250
Squat: 350
Deads: 405

I'm going to start a new routine.  I'm kinda bored of the 5x5.  Besides, I've made some great gains on it already.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2010)

Crap muffins!

I tested my deads and only got to 315 before my grip failed and I didn't bring straps. 

At 315, I still felt that I could maybe 1o-15 more, but my grip just isn't able.

Gah!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2010)

315 is nothing to be ashamed of, and straps are cheating 

Good job! Deadlifts are one of those movements that if you stick with it, will increase almost weekly. 

Remember this. The deadlift done with poor form can permanently f you up. Numbers really are not that important. Focus on good form, and laugh at the morons who round their back and rely on the recoil off the ground.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Curt!
> 
> I'm just too stupid to say "no" and spare my body.



Good on you. 

I'd burst.



JerseyDevil said:


> Hey DOMS! 250 x 5 deads?



Pulled 250 for a single last workout, but _FIVE?_ 



KelJu said:


> Jesus Christ. I remember reading a little about 5x5, but I didn't know it would have you doing that many compounds in one workout.



That's what I was thinking. _DAAAAAYYYYY-AMN!!!_


----------



## FMJ (Jun 21, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I thought about using a wink emoticon, but I thought it'd be funnier if I didn't.
> 
> Thanks, Gaz!
> 
> ...


 
Frankly DOMS, I expected a little more from a guy with a 52 inch chest! 



 joking of course. Outstanding actually. You put my lifts to shame!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Frankly DOMS, I expected a little more from a guy with a 52 inch chest!
> 
> 
> 
> joking of course. Outstanding actually. You put my lifts to shame!


 
I know, im depressed when i compare your squat to mine


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> 315 is nothing to be ashamed of, and straps are cheating
> 
> Good job! Deadlifts are one of those movements that if you stick with it, will increase almost weekly.
> 
> Remember this. The deadlift done with poor form can permanently f you up. Numbers really are not that important. Focus on good form, and laugh at the morons who round their back and rely on the recoil off the ground.



Thanks, JD.

I was just hoping that I'd be able to pull more; but I'm going to take your advice and not resort to straps.  My next routine will have dedicated grip work.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Good on you.
> 
> I'd burst.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Curt!

I've always liked the crazier sounding stuff.  One that really sticks out for me was the HIT stuff.  I'd do a full 45 minute workout in about 8 and a half minutes.  It's in one of my old journals.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Frankly DOMS, I expected a little more from a guy with a 52 inch chest!
> 
> 
> 
> joking of course. Outstanding actually. You put my lifts to shame!



Don't make me come over there!  

Little know fact about me: when I first started working out, I was a programmer who sat on my ass all day long, eating Cheetos and drinking Dr. Pepper.  I was a fat 240 with no muscle.  I benched a pathetic _70 pounds_ on my first attempt.

We're all going onwards and upwards.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I know, im depressed when i compare your squat to mine



Read my last post.  You should only compare yourself with yourself.


----------



## katt (Jun 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Don't make me come over there!
> 
> Little know fact about me: when I first started working out, I was a programmer who sat on my ass all day long, eating Cheetos and drinking Dr. Pepper.  I was a fat 240 with no muscle.  I benched a pathetic _70 pounds_ on my first attempt.
> 
> We're all going onwards and upwards.



wow - I used to LOVE Cheetos....   used to...   strange how tastes change..

Now that I'm eating uber healthy.. when I want something to cheat with, it's pizza, and I used to really dislike pizza...


----------



## FMJ (Jun 22, 2010)

katt said:


> wow - I used to LOVE Cheetos.... used to... strange how tastes change..
> 
> Now that I'm eating uber healthy.. when I want something to cheat with, it's pizza, and I used to really dislike pizza...


 
That's really a great cheat too Katt. Pizza isn't really that bad as far as junk food goes. It has all the guilty pleasure without the excessive calories. A slice of regular Domino's for instance only has about 6 grams of fat and roughly 30 grams of carbs. Much better than a piece of chocolate cake!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

katt said:


> wow - I used to LOVE Cheetos....   used to...   strange how tastes change..
> 
> Now that I'm eating uber healthy.. when I want something to cheat with, it's pizza, and I used to really dislike pizza...



I still love Cheetos. 

Yeah, now that I don't eat crap food on a regular basis, it wrenches the stomach when I do.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's my new workout.  It's based on the workout posted by CaptainNapalm--the Flood & Destroy one.  With some forearm work courtesy of Gaz.

I'm not sure what type of rows I do.  Bent or seated?

Any feedback is most appreciated.

Day1 Push 
 Bench press / Dumbell Press / Flyes 5x5 4x8 3x20
Squat/ Lunges / Bulgarian Split Squats 5x5 4x8 3x20
 Military Press / Arnies / Lateral Raise 5x5 4x8 3x20


Day2 Pull 
 Deadlift / RDL / Zercher Good mornings 5x5 4x8 3x20
 Chins   / Rows / Lat Pulldowns 5x5 4x8 3x20
 Power Cleans / DB Shrugs / Back flyes 5x5 4x8 3x20


Day3 Support
4 sets Farmer's Walks 
3 x 15 Finger Curls
3 x 30-60sec Dead Hangs
2x20 Plate Curls

OH Squats: 3x10

Standing Calf Raises: 2x20
Standing Calf Machine: 2x20
Seated Calf Machine: 2x20​


----------



## katt (Jun 22, 2010)

wow - ending exercise with sets of  20's??  that's just nuts.

I prefer seated rows myself - I have a difficult time keeping my back from rounding on the bent over rows... but that's just me..

do you reduce your weights for those last sets?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 22, 2010)

katt said:


> wow - ending exercise with sets of  20's??  that's just nuts.
> 
> I prefer seated rows myself - I have a difficult time keeping my back from rounding on the bent over rows... but that's just me..
> 
> do you reduce your weights for those last sets?



Yep, that's the Flood part of the routine.

Each exercise is only to at one certain rep range (5x5 4x8 or 3x20).  The rep range determines the weight used.

I'm considering the seated rows, if only because I've been doing the standing rows forever.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 24, 2010)

*Destroy & Flood, Day 1: More pussy than the Hefner mansion*

Holy shit, did I wuss out.  In my defence of being a large seeping vagina, it's been a very, _very_ long time since I've done either reps over 12 or supersets.

At the end of my second set of squat supersets, I almost puked.  Literally.  It just sucked the life out of me.  I couldn't bring myself to continue squatting.  I was also only able to 2 of the last supersets.  By that point, but shoulders and arms were ruined.

I also screwed up on the first 3 supersets.  I'm so used to doing 5x5 that I did 5 reps on the flyes at first.  I finally remembered that it should be "flood", and I lowered the weights and upped the reps.

So, I've got some way to go before I'll be happy with myself again at the gym.

Bench/Fly
5 x 185 / 5 x 45
5 x 185 / 5 x 50
5 x 185 / 5 x 55
5 x 185 / 20 x 20
5 x 185 / 13 x 25

Squats / Bulgarian Split Squat
5 x 225 / 20 x 20
5 x 225 / 20 x 20
- / - 
- / - 
- / - 

Military Press / Lateral Raise
5 x 85 / 20 x 10
5 x 85 / 20 x 10
- / - 
- / - 
- / -


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd reccomend seated rows as your lower back is going to take a beating from the superset right before it.


----------



## katt (Jun 24, 2010)

you know, it always takes a bit of 'adjustment' for a new routine... you don't know where to start...   your post made me laugh  ....In my defence of being a large seeping vagina.....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'd reccomend seated rows as your lower back is going to take a beating from the superset right before it.



You have a good point.  Also, I've learned that this routine will kick my ass, so it wouldn't hurt to sit down on the second exercise.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

katt said:


> you know, it always takes a bit of 'adjustment' for a new routine... you don't know where to start...   your post made me laugh  ....In my defence of being a large seeping vagina.....



You're laughing _with me_, right?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

It should come as no surprise that I like DOMS.  In that regard, this routine is gold.  Two days out and my shoulder girdle, arms, quads, glutes, and abductors are ruined.  

I'm looking forward to my next workout on Monday!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That's really a great cheat too Katt. Pizza isn't really that bad as far as junk food goes. It has all the guilty pleasure without the excessive calories. A slice of regular Domino's for instance only has about 6 grams of fat and roughly 30 grams of carbs. Much better than a piece of chocolate cake!



Ohhhhh goodness. I will close my eyes and pretend I didnt read this. If I had a penny for every minute I have debated the "pizza is healthy" theory ... well I would own you  Dont get me wrong its not the MOST unhealthy food BUT when you look at the overall carbs versus protein versus veggy portions ... they are just all wrong ... you feel me  



DOMS said:


> *Destroy & Flood, Day 1: More pussy than the Hefner mansion*
> 
> Holy shit, did I wuss out.  In my defence of being a large seeping vagina, it's been a very, _very_ long time since I've done either reps over 12 or supersets.



Just a question ... what does a sleeping vagina actually look like?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Just a question ... what does a sleeping vagina actually look like?



I'll post my picture later.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I'll post my picture later.



Oh goodness ... is it rated R?! lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

hey bro, how are the workouts coming? I'm curious how this type of workout is turns out.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Ohhhhh goodness. I will close my eyes and pretend I didnt read this. If I had a penny for every minute I have debated the "pizza is healthy" theory ... well I would own you  Dont get me wrong its not the MOST unhealthy food BUT when you look at the overall carbs versus protein versus veggy portions ... they are just all wrong ... you feel me


 
Now now J'Bo, I never said pizza was healthy. Of course it's not the best choice but it's certainly fine for a cheat meal.
And honestly, it really comes down to a days worth of calories. As long as you hit your numbers, one slice of pizza won't hurt your progress.
Carbs versus protein doesn't matter per meal, only in your totals.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> hey bro, how are the workouts coming? I'm curious how this type of workout is turns out.



I only did my second day today, but so far I seemed to have lost my manhood.  

However, I'm betting the routine pays off well.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2010)

*Destroy & Flood, Day 2: Now where did I leave it?

*I ran out of time, so I didn't get to my find supersets.  Which sucks because I really, really like DB shrugs.

Oddly, my vertical push is pretty damn good, but my vertical pull is shit.  This is where I'm really looking forward to making gains.

Also, until I find my penis, I'm only going to do 4 sets.

Bodyweight: 217

Deads / Good-Mornings
5x225 / 5x55
5x225 / 5x65
5x225 / 5x65
5x225 / 5x65

Chins / Lat Pulldowns
-50x5 / 80x5
-50x5 / 80x5
-50x5 / 80x5
-50x5 / 80x5

High-Pulls / DB Shrugs
- / -
- / -
- / -
- / -


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Oh goodness ... is it rated R?! lol



Rated L, for lame.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry about that, guess I should go read that flood and destroy. 



DOMS said:


> Oddly, my vertical push is pretty damn good, but my vertical pull is shit.


 
This is common for everybody I've known.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Rated L, for lame.



Oh come on!! Dont be so hard on yourself !!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Sorry about that, guess I should go read that flood and destroy.


 
Since you're coming back from an injury, you probably shouldn't be doing this routine.  It's pretty tough on the body.



omerta2010 said:


> This is common for everybody I've known.



That's good to know.  I've always worked out alone, so I don't know how it is for most people.

Thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 30, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Oh come on!! Dont be so hard on yourself !!



I've never had it this hard on a new routine.  I'll get it going, but it sucks having to struggle just to do the minimum.

Thanks for you support, J'Bo!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 30, 2010)

It should come as no surprise to anyone that I like DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness), and this routine has it in spades.  I've yet to do a full workout, but the DOMS I've been getting is outstanding.

Right now my hams (and lats) are toasted.  Which is something I haven't felt in a while.

w00t!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I've never had it this hard on a new routine.  I'll get it going, but it sucks having to struggle just to do the minimum.
> 
> Thanks for you support, J'Bo!



I hear what your saying. I took 6 years off from training really hard and dieting and it was tough to even look at the numbers when I first started .. and I am a girl  Just forget about it and think about why your there and picture that goal physique when your lifting .. it will become a reality in time .. until that time I am here for yah !! 



DOMS said:


> It should come as no surprise to anyone that I like DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness), and this routine has it in spades.  I've yet to do a full workout, but the DOMS I've been getting is outstanding.
> 
> Right now my hams (and lats) are toasted.  Which is something I haven't felt in a while.
> 
> w00t!



Ummm Jenny loves DOMS  Nothing like a killer leg workout that makes you cringed when you need to sit down on the toilet cause your gluts hurt so much. OMG I cannot wait to train heavy again !!! BRING IT DOMS !!!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 1, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> I hear what your saying. I took 6 years off from training really hard and dieting and it was tough to even look at the numbers when I first started .. and I am a girl  Just forget about it and think about why your there and picture that goal physique when your lifting .. it will become a reality in time .. until that time I am here for yah !!



  Thanks, Jenny!




J'Bo said:


> Ummm Jenny loves DOMS  Nothing like a killer leg workout that makes you cringed when you need to sit down on the toilet cause your gluts hurt so much. OMG I cannot wait to train heavy again !!! BRING IT DOMS !!!



I'm going to talk the in the completely wrong and awkward way.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 1, 2010)

*Destroy & Flood, Day 3: It couldn't have been better.*So, I took today off.  My only bit of work was a 5 minute call with a client.  I slept in until 0900, too.  The I went to the gym and had a phenomenal workout.  Then I said "screw it" and had Chinese for lunch.  Egg drop soup, crab ragoon, lemon chicken, steamed rice, and a diet coke to be precise.  Then I watched Knight & Day; a very good movie.  I spent the remainder of the day reading about option trading and watching videos.

It was one of those rare days that makes you feel like you had they whole of the week off.

As for the workout, it was a hell of a lot of fun.  I don't believe that I've ever done a routine focusing on nothing but the calves and forearms before.  Technically, I'm doing the Destroy & Flood routine, but I made up my own "off" day by combining GazHole's forearm workout and a bunch of calf raises.  Next time I think I'll add glute ham raises.

Never have I had such a pump in my calves and forearms before.  Hell, my forearms were so pumped that the inside (start at the crook where the pointer finger and thumb meet, and then go halfway back to the elbow) was bulging out.  It hasn't been more than 12 hours, but my calves and forearms are already racked with DOMS.

The big surprise was the farmer's walk.  For the love of all that is holy, those are painful.  When I picked up the DBs for the third walk, I swear my forearms said, "Please, no..."

You're supposed to make a strap contraption so that it you can carry the weight with a wider grip.  Not having one, I decided to use the towel method.

Also, when Gaz gave me the workout, he didn't mention how far to go, so I just decided to walk the track that circles the workout area at my gym.  It turned out to be 1/12th of mile.  I hope that was far enough, because that was about as far as I could make it.  To be honest, I had to take a 10 second break halfway through the last two walks.

All in all, this was a fun workout.

Farmer's Walk
30 x 440ft 
30 x 440ft 
30 x 440ft 
30 x 440ft 

Finger Curl
35 x 15
 35 x 15
35 x 15

Hang Clean
BW X 30 sec.
 BW X 30 sec.
 BW X 30 sec.

Plate Curl
5 x 20
10 x 20

Standing Calf Raise
315 x 20
315 x 20

Standing Machine Calf Raise
495 x 20
585 x 20

Seated Calf Raise
135 x 20
135 x 20


----------



## FMJ (Jul 2, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Destroy & Flood, Day 3: It couldn't have been better.*So, I took today off. My only bit of work was a 5 minute call with a client. I slept in until 0900, too. The I went to the gym and had a phenomenal workout. Then I said "screw it" and had Chinese for lunch. Egg drop soup, crab ragoon, lemon chicken, steamed rice, and a diet coke to be precise. Then I watched Knight & Day; a very good movie. I spent the remainder of the day reading about option trading and watching videos.
> 
> It was one of those rare days that makes you feel like you had they whole of the week off.
> 
> ...


 
Goddamn DOMS! Now wonder your calves were pumped! That's a brutal calf workout. You're tough as nails to get through that shit and walk to your car!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2010)

I do calves twice a week and about 6 sets each time, love working the calves. Workout looks good.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 3, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Goddamn DOMS! Now wonder your calves were pumped! That's a brutal calf workout. You're tough as nails to get through that shit and walk to your car!



  Thanks, man!

Two days on and my calves feel like knots of pain.  Even my forearms are feeling some DOMS.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I do calves twice a week and about 6 sets each time, love working the calves. Workout looks good.



Thanks, Dave.

This is my first real workout targeting calves and it was great!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 5, 2010)

*Flood & Destroy, Day 4: Almost There*

I'm just one set shy on the last two supersets of doing the entire workout.  I plan to do it all next time.

I also didn't have a near puke experience this time.

Doing Bulgarians after squatting is a bitch.  They're hard enough on their own, but when you coupled them with squats...arrgg!  If you haven't done Bulgarians, you should at least give them a try.

Next go round, I'm going to add weight tot the flys, and maybe the bench.

Bench/Fly
5 x 185 / 20 x 20
5 x 185 / 20 x 20
5 x 185 / 20 x 20
5 x 185 / 20 x 20
5 x 185 / 20 x 20

Squats / Bulgarian Split Squat
5 x 225 / 20 x 20
5 x 225 / 20 x 20
5 x 225 / 20 x 20
- / - 


Military Press / Lateral Raise
5 x 85 / 20 x 10
5 x 85 / 20 x 10
5 x 85 / 20 x 10
- / -


----------



## FMJ (Jul 5, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Flood & Destroy, Day 4: Almost There*
> 
> I'm just one set shy on the last two supersets of doing the entire workout. I plan to do it all next time.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! You talk about my volume?!? My quads hurt just looking at your leg day! Yikes!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2010)

I usually do 5x8 squats, but thinking of moving to 5x5 instead like i do on deadlifts. Just feel i would be able to lift more weight knocking a couple of reps off, but do you still think 5 reps is enough reps to build mass? Getting a few opinions......


----------



## DOMS (Jul 6, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Wow! You talk about my volume?!? My quads hurt just looking at your leg day! Yikes!



Thanks, man!  

And I'm still not even doing full workouts yet.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I usually do 5x8 squats, but thinking of moving to 5x5 instead like i do on deadlifts. Just feel i would be able to lift more weight knocking a couple of reps off, but do you still think 5 reps is enough reps to build mass? Getting a few opinions......



Some of my best gains in terms of size and strength were done using 5 reps (for 5 sets).  The Bill Starr Mad Cow Variant does wonders.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks DOMS, seems the way forward for me


----------



## DOMS (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help.  Here are the details and an Excel spreadsheet.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 7, 2010)

*Destroy & Flood, Day 5: I'm In Love

*This routine beats the crap out of me, and I love it.  It's like being in an abusive relationship. It hurts me because it loves me!

I was alot stronger on this workout.  I was doing well into the last superset and then ran out of time.  I really like DB shrugs.  Next time, I'm going to up the weight on them.

When I was doing the Deads/GM superset, my spinal erectors felt like two lengths of pipe.  I spent my RI messaging them with my knuckles.

Next workout, I'm going to get to the gym 30 minutes earlier so that I don't run out of time anymore.

Deads / Good-Mornings
5x230 / 5x70
5x230 / 5x70
5x230 / 5x70
5x230 / 5x70

Chins / Lat Pulldowns
-50x5 / 80x5
-50x5 / 80x5
-50x5 / 80x5
-50x5 / 80x5

High-Pulls / DB Shrugs
125x5 / 30x5
 125x5 / 30x5
- / -
- / -


----------



## FMJ (Jul 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> When I was doing the Deads/GM superset, my spinal erectors felt like two lengths of pipe. I spent my RI messaging them with my knuckles.


 
Same exact thing happens to me during deads. Accompanied by an enormous pump!
The pain lets you know it's working!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2010)

*Destroy & Flood, Day 6: Going the wrong way.*

I'm not sure why, but this workout I did worse on the hang cleans.  I also had to take a 10 second break halfway through each of the farmer's walks.

The DOMS was much less than I had last time. 

Oh, and I have a correction on my last workout.  I overstated the weight on the machine calf raises by 45 pounds.  I so used to looking at two 45s on a bar and calling it 135.  I don't usually use machines, so I failed to start at zero instead of 45.  This time the numbers on spot on.

I made it a point to go deep on the negative for both the standing and seated machine calf raises.

I really do like this workout.

Farmer's Walk
30 x 440ft 
30 x 440ft 
30 x 440ft 
30 x 440ft 

Finger Curl
40 x 15
 40 x 15
40 x 15

Hang Clean
BW X 20 sec.
 BW X 20 sec.
 BW X 20 sec.

Plate Curl
10 x 20
10 x 20

Standing Calf Raise
325 x 20
325 x 20

Standing Machine Calf Raise
540 x 20
540 x 20

Seated Calf Raise
135 x 20
135 x 20


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2010)

So I see you're back to your old DOMS-self. Looking good man. 

Just wondering what you mean by "Hang Cleans?" When I think of hang cleans I think of the olympic lift, but I don't think we're talking the same thing due to the "20sec"part.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> So I see you're back to your old DOMS-self. Looking good man.
> 
> Just wondering what you mean by "Hang Cleans?" When I think of hang cleans I think of the olympic lift, but I don't think we're talking the same thing due to the "20sec"part.



Fuck me...  They're supposed to be Dead Hangs.  

Thanks for the kind words, man!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 13, 2010)

Are finger curls you givign annoying people at the gym the bird ??


----------



## Phineas (Jul 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Squats / Bulgarian Split Squat
> 5 x 225 / 20 x 20
> 5 x 225 / 20 x 20
> 5 x 225 / 20 x 20



Oh dear God.....

That's like gashing your balls open with a razor, throwing salt in the wound, and then pissing in it.

Seriously, to anyone who hasn't done Bulgarians, that IS what they feel like.

But seriously, the numbers are looking fantastic, dude. Keep it up!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Are finger curls you givign annoying people at the gym the bird ??



  By the time I do finger curl, my forearms are so burnt that I'm aware of nothing the bar I'm curling.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Oh dear God.....
> 
> That's like gashing your balls open with a razor, throwing salt in the wound, and then pissing in it.
> 
> ...



Finally!  Someone that knows.

I don't think that many people do Bulgarians.  They're nature's way of letting you know that you're mortal, going to die someday, and that you suck.

Attaching them to low reps squats probably qualifies for the legal definition of self-abuse.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 14, 2010)

Impressed as usual DOMS ... I will be joining the DOMS club on Friday after todays leg workout. hehe.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2010)

*Flood & Destroy, Day 7: Oh, hell yes!*

I've finally done my first full workout!  It took me over two weeks to do it.

I can definitely feel myself getting stronger on the bench/fly superset.  The same on the military/lateral set, which is great, because by the end of my workout, it's only my mind that's keeping me going.

Hell, after my workout, my delts are so ruined it hurts to open my car door.  I also got some weird (not bad) muscle pain right in the middle of my shoulder blades.

The squats/Bulgarian superset it still kicking my ass.  I have to do the Bulgarians 10 reps at a time.  10 on the left, 10 on the right, 10 on the left, and finishing with 10 on the right.  It's just way too painful to do 20 straight.

Bench/Fly
5 x 190 / 20 x 20
5 x 190 / 20 x 20
5 x 190 / 20 x 20
5 x 190 / 20 x 20

Squats / Bulgarian Split Squat
5 x 230 / 20 x 20
5 x 230 / 20 x 20
5 x 230 / 20 x 20
5 x 230 / 20 x 20

Military Press / Lateral Raise
5 x 90 / 10 x 20
 5 x 90 / 10 x 20
5 x 90 / 10 x 20
5 x 90 / 10 x 20


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2010)

I think I've earned the right to post this. 











.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 14, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Impressed as usual DOMS ... I will be joining the DOMS club on Friday after todays leg workout. hehe.



Nothing will bring you to DOMS faster than strong legs.

Double entendre for the win!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2010)

Motherfucker i have a boner from this journal and it has nothing to do with that blonde chick.

You are absolutely raping yourself with these workouts and i love it. I love it more because i'm partially responsible for bringing this madness to people's attention 

So many people (on IM and in my gym) have commented on this D+F program that i'm thinking about writing a follow up and making a tshirt. It's the most popular page on my site according to the stats.

But yeah, your workouts are looking fantastic, and even with the killer DOMS you keep going! And kudos for doing those grip workouts!

Massive fucking  right now man. Keep it up!


----------



## JennyB (Jul 15, 2010)

Now lets get that nutrition on track and you will be rocking my friend


----------



## Phineas (Jul 15, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Finally!  Someone that knows.
> 
> I don't think that many people do Bulgarians.  They're nature's way of letting you know that you're mortal, going to die someday, and that you suck.
> 
> Attaching them to low reps squats probably qualifies for the legal definition of self-abuse.



The odd thing too is that submaximal lifting on bulgarians (if you've ever tried it) is much easier. It's reps that kill you on them. No matter how much you decrease the weight, that elevated position and depth you get on the working leg is just pure hell. 

The fun bonus also is that you get a wicked pump!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Motherfucker i have a boner from this journal and it has nothing to do with that blonde chick.
> 
> You are absolutely raping yourself with these workouts and i love it. I love it more because i'm partially responsible for bringing this madness to people's attention
> 
> ...



Thanks, Gaz!

Yeah, I'm lovin' this routine.  Workout so hard that it's a reward just to make it to the end?  Check.   DOMS so severe that it takes me back to my n00b days?  Check.  Almost made me puke?  Check.

This is the most intense workout that I've ever done.  Which is saying something.  I did a HIT routine that took all the work in a normal 45 minute workout and compressed it down to as little as 8.5 seconds; but this is tougher.

The big question now is what sort of returns I'm going to get.  I'll know in a couple of months.

Thanks again, Gaz!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Now lets get that nutrition on track and you will be rocking my friend



I working on it.  Slowly but surely I'm eating better and better!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2010)

Phineas said:


> The odd thing too is that submaximal lifting on bulgarians (if you've ever tried it) is much easier. It's reps that kill you on them. No matter how much you decrease the weight, that elevated position and depth you get on the working leg is just pure hell.
> 
> The fun bonus also is that you get a wicked pump!



Wicked pump?  Here's your Understatement of the Year Award.  

Doing a superset of squats and Bulgarians ruins my glutes, abductors, and quads like nothing else.  Ever.  It also makes those muscles explode in size.  So there's a great payoff for all the pain.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 16, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Destroy & Flood, Day 8: I keep on keeping on.*My second complete workout.  I'm starting to groove into this thing.  At no time did I really feel beat down.  Yeah, it was tough, but not to point that I felt like I was going to puke or anything.
> 
> Also, I love getting checkout out at the gym.   From teen chicks on summer break to mid-20 chicks to a hot MILF.  Fuck steroids, I just need hot chick watching me workout.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2010)

Looking good, dude! Id check you out!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, dude! Id check you out!





As always, thanks for the support!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 17, 2010)

I forgot to mention something that happened at the gym yesterday.

There was this guy, well call him Mr. Douche Bag.  He used both the squat machine and leg press.  

He started with the squat machine, loading it up with 4 or 5 plates on a side.  Then repped for 10 with a ROM almost too small to see.  Then, without unracking the plates, he loads up the leg press and does a ROM of an amazing foot or so.

Then he gets up and starts to leave.  I go over and ask him if his done with the machines.  He said, "Which one." and I replied, "Both."  He said yes and then I asked him to unrack the weight.  He was all ass hurt about it, but went over and started to unload, making a big show of it.

Trying to be nice I said, "Thanks.  You know, it's kind of hard for a 100 pound woman to unrack that much weight."  Being snippy he said, "What woman?  I don't see any woman."   I almost lost it.  I leaned into him and said, "It's a hypothetical situation."  The fucker moved a whole lost faster.

Short version: if you don't unrack the weight, you're an asshole.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I forgot to mention something that happened at the gym yesterday.
> 
> There was this guy, well call him Mr. Douche Bag. He used both the squat machine and leg press.
> 
> ...


 
I can't believe he was bitchy about it. This is the kind of guy who shits and doesn't flush! Douche!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2010)

Get this all the time at the gym i work at. People not only leave stupid amounts of weight racked on machines, but there are sometimes plates, dumbells, and barbells just left out on the floor. Drives me insane. It's fun getting these assholes to tidy up though.

Have made signs that say "If you don't tidy up your weights the management will have you shot" or things of that nature. Also put messages over the PA about tidying up every hour. But STILL these fuckers persist.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 18, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I forgot to mention something that happened at the gym yesterday.
> 
> There was this guy, well call him Mr. Douche Bag.  He used both the squat machine and leg press.
> 
> ...



We have one of those at our gym .. We call him Carrot Top .. He has the WORST roid rage and everyone tip toes around him because he looks like he isnt going to blow his top at any moment. Kudos for approaching him. My pet peeve is when people put the DB in the wrong spots on the racks .. ahhh there are numbers there for an effin reason!! Then when you go to do drop downs I have to swtich all the DBs from everywhere . Grrrr.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 19, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I forgot to mention something that happened at the gym yesterday.
> 
> There was this guy, well call him Mr. Douche Bag. He used both the squat machine and leg press.
> 
> ...


 
I'm with you on this one. The wife always complains because I unrack everything we use even if it was all loaded up when we got there. I hate lazy assholes who just leave shit all over the place. Dumbbells are annoying as hell to, I always spend 5 minutes looking for the matching set because people are to lazy to put them back were they go them.

I have noticed since I've done that more people in the weight room unrack the equipment now. (Probably has something to do with me grumbling out loud when I'm cleaning up so I can start my set)


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I can't believe he was bitchy about it. This is the kind of guy who shits and doesn't flush! Douche!


 

Great comment FMJ, made me LOL, nothing worse then a 'foreign' turd in the bowl, when your about to do your business. They are always massive too, like a human couldnt possibly of laid it haha, sorry i digress, nice to see your keeping a tight ship DOMS.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2010)

Some people just don't get gym etiquette or courtesy. I mean, they could look at it as a mini workout between their exercises, unloading the 45s or what have you.

On another note, I HATE it when people act like they're king shit, loading the squat rack up with 315lbs, then squatting 10 reps with a 1/5 ROM.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I can't believe he was bitchy about it. This is the kind of guy who shits and doesn't flush! Douche!



He's worse that.  He's the sort of ass monkey that's too embarrassed to use the urinal.  So he uses the toilet, but is too afraid to put the seat up and ends up pissing all over the seat.

I think I may end up stabbing him to death with a 45 plate.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Get this all the time at the gym i work at. People not only leave stupid amounts of weight racked on machines, but there are sometimes plates, dumbells, and barbells just left out on the floor. Drives me insane. It's fun getting these assholes to tidy up though.
> 
> Have made signs that say "If you don't tidy up your weights the management will have you shot" or things of that nature. Also put messages over the PA about tidying up every hour. But STILL these fuckers persist.



Well...ya know...unracking those plate...is like...exercising or something...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

JennyB said:


> We have one of those at our gym .. We call him Carrot Top .. He has the WORST roid rage and everyone tip toes around him because he looks like he isnt going to blow his top at any moment. Kudos for approaching him. My pet peeve is when people put the DB in the wrong spots on the racks .. ahhh there are numbers there for an effin reason!! Then when you go to do drop downs I have to swtich all the DBs from everywhere . Grrrr.



Fuck roid rage.  I don't believe in that shit.  The guy is an all natural douche bag.

I'm lucky in that everyone seems to put the DBs back where they belong.  *If *that put them away that is.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> I'm with you on this one. The wife always complains because I unrack everything we use even if it was all loaded up when we got there. I hate lazy assholes who just leave shit all over the place. Dumbbells are annoying as hell to, I always spend 5 minutes looking for the matching set because people are to lazy to put them back were they go them.
> 
> I have noticed since I've done that more people in the weight room unrack the equipment now. (Probably has something to do with me grumbling out loud when I'm cleaning up so I can start my set)



 When I have to unrack someone else's weights, I usually say someithing like, "Well look, someone was a lazy bitch."  You're right, that seems to motivate others to unrack.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Great comment FMJ, made me LOL, nothing worse then a 'foreign' turd in the bowl, when your about to do your business. They are always massive too, like a human couldnt possibly of laid it haha, sorry i digress, nice to see your keeping a tight ship DOMS.



Thanks Dave.  Whenever I use the squat rack, I make sure it has all the right plates on it.  This can take about 5 minutes to get it all setup, but considering that I do at least 60% of my exercises there, it's worth it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Some people just don't get gym etiquette or courtesy. I mean, they could look at it as a mini workout between their exercises, unloading the 45s or what have you.
> 
> On another note, I HATE it when people act like they're king shit, loading the squat rack up with 315lbs, then squatting 10 reps with a 1/5 ROM.



You and me both, brother.  I went for a PR on squats recently and had a spotter.  I went all the way down.  The spotter mentioned that he was surprised that I went ATG.  I guess it's that rare.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

*Destroy & Flood, Day 9: I learn something new every day.*

There's a lesbian couple that come to the gym three days a week.  It's clear that they're lesbians based on the way they do the "I love you" kiss and their body language.  If they're sisters, I must've stumbled into a porn movie.  They're pretty good looking.  Real eye candy.  Well, today I was doing my free weight calf raises and I caught her repeatedly checking me out.  It's turns out that she's bi.  And know I know, which is half the battle.

I love doing the heavy machine calf raises.  I get a great stetch on the negative.  Good stuff!

I'm still taking a 10 second break on the 2nd through 4th sets of Farmer's walks, which is why I'm not upping the weight on those.  I am, however, upping the weight on pretty much everything else.


Farmer's Walk
30 x 440ft 
30 x 440ft 
30 x 440ft 
30 x 440ft 

Finger Curl
50 x 15
 50 x 15
50 x 15

Hang Clean
BW X 28 sec.
 BW X 33 sec.
 BW X 31 sec.

Plate Curl
18 x 20
15 x 20

Standing Calf Raise
335 x 20
335 x 20

Standing Machine Calf Raise
585 x 20
 585 x 20

Seated Calf Raise
145 x 20
145 x 20


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

What do you mean by Hang cleans with BW?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> What do you mean by Hang cleans with BW?



It means that I'm going to kick you in the balls.  It also means that I should be a little more careful when I copy and paste.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> It means that I'm going to kick you in the balls. It also means that I should be a little more careful when I copy and paste.


 
 

I'm married.. I have no balls!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> What do you mean by Hang cleans with BW?





DOMS said:


> It means that I'm going to kick you in the balls.  It also means that I should be a little more careful when I copy and paste.





I already pointed that out to DOMS once before, and still the error. Tsk tsk,. Lol.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> I already pointed that out to DOMS once before, and still the error. Tsk tsk,. Lol.



















.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2010)

*Flood & Destroy, Day 10: Ouch...*

Overall, a good workout.  I'm still upping the weights and, but there's something unusual going on.

On the first rep of my squats, my quads felt like I hadn't, in fact, last been to the gym in four days.  They hurt right from the get go.  None of my other muscles did, just the quads.  They felt like I had just worked out yesterday.  I've gotta keep on an eye on that.

Due to the aforementioned pain, I only did ten reps on the Bulgarians and not the usual twenty.

I only need to do one or two more of these days before I go on vacation to LA; from the 5th to the 13th.  So I'll get eight or so days off to recoup.

Bench/Fly
5 x 195 / 20 x 25
5 x 195 / 20 x 25
5 x 195 / 20 x 25
5 x 195 / 20 x 30

Squats / Bulgarian Split Squat
5 x 235 / 20 x 10
5 x 235 / 20 x 10
5 x 235 / 20 x 10
5 x 235 / 20 x 10

Military Press / Lateral Raise
5 x 95 / 10 x 20
 5 x 95 / 10 x 20
5 x 95 / 10 x 20
5 x 95 / 10 x 20


----------



## davegmb (Jul 23, 2010)

the squat/bulgarian split squat is brutal i bet


----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> the squat/bulgarian split squat is brutal i bet



No joke, the first time that I did them, on the 2nd set, I almost puked.

Bulgarian splits squats are, in my humble opinion, the single most brutal exercise that you can do.  The results, however, I worth it.  It'll cause your glutes, quads, and abductors to explode.  Throw them into your routine and you'll see a visible difference after 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 25, 2010)

I also forgot to mention something interesting in relation to this routine.

Only three times since I've started working out have I gone through what I "growth spurts."  A period in which I can visibly see the difference in my appearance and an associated increase in strength.  Each time that's happened, I eat like a motherfucking horse.  

I'm like that right now.  Which bodes well for the results of this routine.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2010)

*Destroy & Flood, Day 11: Bad writing for the win!*

On my good-mornings, I wrote down 80, but read it as 90.  I was able to complete all but the last set.  Now I'll have to reconsider what weights I should be using on the rest of the exercises.

Between bad writing and bad math skills, I've made some good gains of the years.  

I ran out of time and didn't get to do the last set.

Deads / Good-Mornings
5x240 / 90x20
5x240 / 90x20
5x240 / 90x20
5x240 / 90x11

Chins / Lat Pulldowns
-40x5 / 90x5
-40x5 / 90x5
-40x5 / 90x5
-40x4 / 90x5

High-Pulls / DB Shrugs
130x5 / 40x5
 130x5 / 40x5
130x5 / 40x5
-/-


----------



## davegmb (Jul 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Destroy & Flood, Day 11: Bad writing for the win!*
> 
> On my good-mornings, I wrote down 80, but read it as 90. I was able to complete all but the last set. Now I'll have to reconsider what weights I should be using on the rest of the exercises.
> 
> ...


 
Now i bet that was a tough day too, was your lower back screaming for mercy after the deadlift/good morning lot? Then chins with Lat pull downs after having done deadlifts so your grip must be suffering anyway ouch, DOMS your a beast.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Now i bet that was a tough day too, was your lower back screaming for mercy after the deadlift/good morning lot? Then chins with Lat pull downs after having done deadlifts so your grip must be suffering anyway ouch, DOMS your a beast.



You know it!  That's why I was only able to do 11 reps on the last set of GMs.

Surprisingly, no, my grip was fine.  I credit it to Gaz's dedicated forearm workout that I use.

A beast?  I don't know, but I do eat like a horse.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 26, 2010)

I so completely screwed up my numbers that I'm reposting them.  Like I said, stupid and contagious...


Deads / Good-Mornings
240x5 / 90x20
240x5 / 90x20
240x5 / 90x20
240x5 / 90x11

Chins / Lat Pulldowns
-40x5 / 90x20
-40x5 / 90x20
-40x5 / 90x20
-40x4 / 90x20

High-Pulls / DB Shrugs
130x5 / 40x20
130x5 / 40x20
130x5 / 40x20
-/-


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the "destroy and flood" concept. When you stop and think about it, it makes perfect sense as long as you are eating enough for the energy needed to replenish the muscles with the "flood" aspect. Sounds like you're probably eating enough since you say you're eating like a horse.  Lol.

Workouts are looking tough, especially the squats/Bulgarian squats superset. Can't even imagine!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> I like the "destroy and flood" concept. When you stop and think about it, it makes perfect sense as long as you are eating enough for the energy needed to replenish the muscles with the "flood" aspect. Sounds like you're probably eating enough since you say you're eating like a horse.  Lol.
> 
> Workouts are looking tough, especially the squats/Bulgarian squats superset. Can't even imagine!



Thanks, man!

Yeah, the first time I did the squat/Bulgarians, I almost puked on the second set.

I'm loving this routine.  I can see the difference in nearly every part of my body, even my forearms.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2010)

*Destroy & Flood, Day 12: I calls 'em like I sees 'em.*

I like to give compliments at the gym.  I give them to both guys and girls.  I compliment on form, weight used, ROM used, and, for the girls, body aesthetics.

However, I take care when complimenting women because so many guys use compliments as a come on.  So I always ask if I can give a compliment before doing so.

Anyway, I saw two women that I guessed, from various cues such as fine wrinkles at the corners of their eyes, were mid-40s.  However, they had the bodies of 20 year olds.  So, after getting the okay to give a compliment, I told them, "I don't know how old you are, but if I had to judge by your asses, I'd have to say 20 or so."  They loved the compliment, and admitted that I was off by 20 or so years, but would take the compliment anyway.

I like the positive effect that the receiver shows when they get a compliment.

I must have some deep-seated self-resentment, because I upped the farmer's to 35 pounds.  Ouch...  

I wasn't able to finish the second set of machine calf raises.  I love the negative that I get when using the machine.  It adds alot to calf raises when I can go negative (heels beneath the toes).  I get a full stretch, unlike the free weight version where I only go from flat-footed to positive (heels above toes).  Yeah, I know I can use a board to get some negative, but I have to use a much lower weight to do so.  Which I don't want to do because my calves respond well to heavier weight, and I get all the negative I need from the standing machine calf raises and the seated calf raises.

And my plate curls were a fail.  It wasn't so much the weight, it was trying to hold two-10 pound plates together that made it hard.

Farmer's Walk
35 x 440ft 
35 x 440ft 
35 x 440ft 
35 x 440ft 

Finger Curl
55 x 15
  55 x 15
55 x 15

Dead Hang
BW x 31 sec. 
BW x 28 sec.
BW x 26 sec.

Plate Curl
20 x 8
20 x 7

Standing Calf Raise
345 x 20
345 x 20

Standing Machine Calf Raise
600 x 20
600 x 16

Seated Calf Raise
155 x 20
155 x 20


----------



## davegmb (Jul 28, 2010)

I like using the angled leg press machine for calves too. Im constantly jumping from high to low reps as well week to week, seems to work well for me and get those DOMS i crave so much, its like a drug haha


----------



## JennyB (Jul 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Destroy & Flood, Day 12: I calls 'em like I sees 'em.*
> 
> I like to give compliments at the gym.  I give them to both guys and girls.  I compliment on form, weight used, ROM used, and, for the girls, body aesthetics.
> 
> ...



I love the fact that you compliment people in the gym and not use it as a pick-up line. No harm in making people smile and feel good  

I still laugh every time I see that finger curl and just picture you winding up that middle F-U finger to some dude that doesnt replace his weights after using them lol


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2010)

So DOMS, what are you goals these days?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I like using the angled leg press machine for calves too. Im constantly jumping from high to low reps as well week to week, seems to work well for me and get those DOMS i crave so much, its like a drug haha



I like it so much, I made it my IM name.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I love the fact that you compliment people in the gym and not use it as a pick-up line. No harm in making people smile and feel good
> 
> I still laugh every time I see that finger curl and just picture you winding up that middle F-U finger to some dude that doesnt replace his weights after using them lol



Finger... 

Yeah, I really like giving compliments.  I like to think it creates good karma in the world.  I also like watching the person's positive energy increase so much you can see it in their stride.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2010)

fufu said:


> So DOMS, what are you goals these days?



Trying to get stronger, but really trying to get rid of my gut.  Don't get me wrong, I've lost a lot of fat over the last few years, but I want to get the gut down, but in order to do that, I need to step up my diet like never before.  Which, for reasons that I've given before, isn't that easy for me.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2010)

*Flood & Destroy, Day 13: Somethings gotta change...*

I added weight all over the place.  The only two exercises that didn't get an increase were the Bulgarians and the lateral raises.

Now the downside: my quads aren't doing so well.  On the first rep of Bulgarians, they started howling.  When my body complains, if it isn't clear it's real damage, I just ignore it.   However, I've never had my quads this messed up before.

No matter how much rest I have between workouts (up to 4 days), my quads don't seem to be recovering.  The moment I stress them, they hurt like I just worked them out.  For now, I'm going to chalk it up to the very taxing Bulgarians.  They are, all on their own, a very tough exercise.  Adding them to heavy squats seems to be too much.  I'm going to replace them with pistols and see how they react.

Aside from the quad issue, I seem to be doing pretty damn good.

Bench / Fly
5 x 200 / 20 x 35
5 x 200 / 20 x 35
5 x 200 / 20 x 35
5 x 200 / 20 x 35

Squats / Bulgarian Split Squat
5 x 250 / 20 x 10
5 x 250 / 2 x 10
-/-
-/-

Military Press / Lateral Raise
5 x 100 / 10 x 20
 5 x 100 / 10 x 20
5 x 100 / 10 x 20
5 x 100 / 10 x 20


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2010)

So...what does a dedicated calf workout get you?  17.25 inch calves.  It used to 16.25.

I've never measured my forearms, so I don't know how far they've come, but they're an even 12 inches now.

w00t!


----------



## Phineas (Jul 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> 17.25 inch calves.



NICE!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> NICE!!!



Thanks, Phineas!

When I first took measurements, my right calf was 16.5 and my left calf was 16.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2010)

Workouts are looking amazing, dude! You're really progressing fast! Those are some monster calves too, haha!

How are you finding the program now that you're properly stuck into it? The grip workouts seem to be going really well, too!


----------



## Phineas (Jul 31, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Phineas!
> 
> When I first took measurements, my right calf was 16.5 and my left calf was 16.



I'm obsessed with calves, so this to me is beyond impressive. Unlike other muscles, putting a mere half-inch on the calves takes months of unbelievably painful training -- unless you're genetically inclined to have big calves...if that's the case then go fuck yourself. 

But seriously, good work. I've recently returned to my old ways of obliterating my calves twice a week during my lower push and lower pull sessions. Pushing tonneage on those days for calves of 80,000 - 110,000 lbs. It's retarded. But, I've managed to put about a half inch on them in one month, and growing! They're way harder, too. I fucking love it.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Workouts are looking amazing, dude! You're really progressing fast! Those are some monster calves too, haha!
> 
> How are you finding the program now that you're properly stuck into it? The grip workouts seem to be going really well, too!



Thanks, Gaz!

The workout seems to be going great.  

With the one exception: combining heavy squats with high rep Bulgarian split squats.  This seems to be too much on my quads.  I'm going to replace Bulgarians with pistols.

The dedicated forearm and calf workouts have paid off huge!  Not only has my forearms gotten bigger, but they're also changing shape.

Thanks again for the forearm workout!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I'm obsessed with calves, so this to me is beyond impressive. Unlike other muscles, putting a mere half-inch on the calves takes months of unbelievably painful training -- unless you're genetically inclined to have big calves...if that's the case then go fuck yourself.



Genetics...I don't know.  It could just be that I haven't done any real calf workout or done calf workouts where my heels went below my toes.



Phineas said:


> But seriously, good work. I've recently returned to my old ways of obliterating my calves twice a week during my lower push and lower pull sessions. Pushing tonneage on those days for calves of 80,000 - 110,000 lbs. It's retarded. But, I've managed to put about a half inch on them in one month, and growing! They're way harder, too. I fucking love it.



110,000?  That's nuts!  I'm only dong 54,000.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 31, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, Gaz!
> 
> The workout seems to be going great.
> 
> ...



Dude, don't ditch the bulgarians. I know the squat/bulgarian combo is torture, but I can attest to the fact that it will change your leg development well beyond your expectations. I've used the pair for several program now and it transformed my quads. 

Like Danny Devito's regretful wife, you're gonna just have to close your eyes, think good thoughts, and take it for what it is: sweaty, unpleasant torture.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Dude, don't ditch the bulgarians. I know the squat/bulgarian combo is torture, but I can attest to the fact that it will change your leg development well beyond your expectations. I've used the pair for several program now and it transformed my quads.
> 
> Like Danny Devito's regretful wife, you're gonna just have to close your eyes, think good thoughts, and take it for what it is: sweaty, unpleasant torture.





I've used Bulgarians in a couple of my routines so fat, and you're damn right, they do work wonders on the legs.  I can see the difference in the abductors, vastus medialis, and glutes.

The problem is that, in this routine, they're just to much for my quads.  No matter how much of a rest I've had between workouts (up to 4 days), the quads don't seem to be recovering.

I've got no problems with workouts that are a pain, but I also don't want to injure my quads.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 31, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I've used Bulgarians in a couple of my routines so fat, and you're damn right, they do work wonders on the legs.  I can see the difference in the abductors, vastus medialis, and glutes.
> 
> The problem is that, in this routine, they're just to much for my quads.  No matter how much of a rest I've had between workouts (up to 4 days), the quads don't seem to be recovering.
> 
> I've got no problems with workouts that are a pain, but I also don't want to injure my quads.



Ya, I noticed the biggest changes in my adductors. Since starting Bulgarians and now conventional split squats I finally have visible quad/adductor separations to the top of my thighs.

Fair enough. It's important to consider the longevity of a program. What are pistol squats, again?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 31, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Ya, I noticed the biggest changes in my adductors. Since starting Bulgarians and now conventional split squats I finally have visible quad/adductor separations to the top of my thighs.
> 
> Fair enough. It's important to consider the longevity of a program. What are pistol squats, again?



They're just single leg squats.  They're a lot harder than they sound.  Plus, and you're going to love this, they're the type of squat that requires the greatest amount of hip flexibility.  Even more than overhead squats.






YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2010)

I love pistols. I can sit on my heel 

Was trying to get them for ages but couldnt do it, then one day out of nowhere i just did one, haha. Was awesome.

Great exercise!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 1, 2010)

Question for you DOMS or anyone who see's this, How do you add your own pictures onto this site, i cant work it out? I know how to add videos and pictures from websites, but how do you add your own photo's?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Question for you DOMS or anyone who see's this, How do you add your own pictures onto this site, i cant work it out? I know how to add videos and pictures from websites, but how do you add your own photo's?



This link should do it for you.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks DOMS


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

*Destroy & Flood, Day 14: Over-training*

I think it's one of those very rare times that I've over-trained.  My quads still hurt and on my second set of high-pulls I had _nothing_.  I couldn't budge the bar at all.   I also failed in my last set of GMs.

Plus, about halfway into my workout, I just didn't want to be in the gym anymore. 

I'm going to do my forearm/calf day on Wednesday and then head out to Cali for an eight day vacation.   When I get back, I'll test my PRs.

Then it's back to the grind!  In a good way. 


Deads / Good-Mornings
5x250 / 90x20
5x250 / 90x20
5x250 / 90x16
5x250 / 90x10

Chins / Lat Pulldowns
-40x5 / 90x5
-40x5 / 90x5
-40x5 / 90x5
-40x4 / 90x5

High-Pulls / DB Shrugs
130x5 / 40x5
-/-
 -/-
-/-


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

What part of Cali are you going to?

It'll be cool to see how your strength increased after the break.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> What part of Cali are you going to?
> 
> It'll be cool to see how your strength increased after the break.



For me Cali is a synonym for Los Angeles.  

With only one exception, I've always come back stronger after a lay off.  Sometimes by a lot.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

doms said:


> deads / good-mornings
> 5x250 / 90x20
> 5x250 / 90x20
> 5x250 / 90x16
> 5x250 / 90x10


 
nice!

I admire your demeanor in complimenting ladies in the gym.... But it is ok to slip in the occassional "You are HOT" comment


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

I do another good exercise that is from the MMA site .. its called wall walks .. giver a try .. you start by sitting on the ground leaning on the wall .. for 1 min reps you slide up the wall to a standing position .. and back down to the ground WITHOUT using your hands .. its a killer


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've seen them do that on Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 4, 2010)

You going to try it out ?? I do it for 1min reps with 4 other 1min rep exercises


----------



## DOMS (Aug 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> nice!
> 
> I admire your demeanor in complimenting ladies in the gym.... But it is ok to slip in the occassional "You are HOT" comment



Thanks, JD!

I try to be careful so that I don't interfere with the ladies' workouts.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 4, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I do another good exercise that is from the MMA site .. its called wall walks .. giver a try .. you start by sitting on the ground leaning on the wall .. for 1 min reps you slide up the wall to a standing position .. and back down to the ground WITHOUT using your hands .. its a killer





JennyB said:


> You going to try it out ?? I do it for 1min reps with 4 other 1min rep exercises



Oh hell yes I'll try them!  I'll try to add them to my next routine.

Thanks!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, and I'm not going to be able to workout again for nine days.  I have too much work to do today and I leave for Cali at 0800 tomorrow for my vacation.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome progression DOMS.... I just skimmed through your Journal.

I have been debating about trying the Destroy and Flood routine for the past few weeks.

Enjoy your Vacation.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 4, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Awesome progression DOMS.... I just skimmed through your Journal.
> 
> I have been debating about trying the Destroy and Flood routine for the past few weeks.
> 
> Enjoy your Vacation.



Thanks, Iain!

I'm finally starting to get into what I consider a decent PR range.  I can finally bench more than my own body weight.  I weigh 217 and, as of a month ago, I could bench 235; but I'm pretty sure that I can do more now.

My squat is almost 1.5 times my body weight.  Hitting 1.5 times is my short-term goal.

Going back to Cali, Cali...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

Have fun!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 4, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Oh, and I'm not going to be able to workout again for nine days.  I have too much work to do today and I leave for Cali at 0800 tomorrow for my vacation.



Cali doesnt have any gyms ??? 
We will miss yah !! Have fun.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2010)

Have a great vacation (or holiday as id call it) DOMS, your destroy and flood routine is a killer so you need the break.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Cali doesnt have any gyms ???
> We will miss yah !! Have fun.


 
Nah, it's all sun and fun don't you know that. They just buy the body they want. 

j/k, hope DOMS is having a great vacation.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 14, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the well-wishing!

I didn't get to kill any hookers, but I had a great time anyway.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2010)

i was wondering where the hell you were.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I didn't get to kill any hookers, but I had a great time anyway.


 Not even Elizabeth Shue (Leaving Las Vegas)?


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2010)

What the hell, you come back for a day and then poof your gone again?

How's the quest for new PR's after the break?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

DOMS = Locked up in Vegas for killin a hooker lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd prefer to be sitting at the pool at Ceasers Palace. 

Well that or the topless one over in the Mirage.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I didn't get to kill any hookers, but I had a great time anyway.



But how many Mexicans did you take down?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2010)

Apparently alot and thats why he is in jail and not responding  
Either that or he caught a bad case of lazy-bastard-itis!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2010)

I have been unbelievably busy.  Since getting back I've been going 100%.  I haven't done anything non-work related except worked out a little.

I did one partial workout and test by PR in benching.    I'll post the workout, but my PR led to nothing.  I did gain 5 pounds.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 28, 2010)

*Flood & Destroy, Day 13: It's me, bitches!...really...ouch...

*My first work in over two weeks and the DOMS was harsh.  

The real downside to this workout is that I just didn't feel like being in the gym.  I don't know if it's because I'm worn out from working all day, every day or because I'm getting a bit stale in this workout.

I any case, I think it's time for a change.  I'm thinking about doing Waterbury's Big Boy Basics workout.  It's a pretty straightforward work focusing on the big lifts.  I'm still going to include a dedicated forearm and calf day.

Bench / Fly
5 x 200 / 20 x 35
5 x 200 / 20 x 35
5 x 200 / 20 x 35

Squats / Bulgarian Split Squat
5 x 250 / 20 x BW
 5 x 250 / 20 x BW
5 x 250 / 20 x BW

Military Press / Lateral Raise
5 x 100 / 10 x 20
 5 x 100 / 10 x 20
5 x 100 / 10 x 20


----------



## davegmb (Aug 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Flood & Destroy, Day 13: It's me, bitches!...really...ouch...*
> 
> My first work in over two weeks and the DOMS was harsh.
> 
> ...


 
That squat/ bulgarian split squat one always makes me wince lol, glad your back


----------



## Phineas (Aug 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Squats / Bulgarian Split Squat
> 5 x 250 / 20 x BW
> 5 x 250 / 20 x BW
> 5 x 250 / 20 x BW



Knowing the torture inflicted by bulgarians, this to me is the most impressive workout post I've seen here. As if squatting 250 for reps isn't impressive enough -- supersetting with high rep sets of the most agnozing exercise I've ever done just astounds me and makes my quads twitch with fear.

You're an absolute monster. You should be locked away, without benches and dumbbells in your cell.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

welcome back. Sure wish we didn't have to do that damn thing called work. 

But glad to see your back and getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

DOMS said:


> *Flood & Destroy, Day 13: It's me, bitches!...really...ouch...
> 
> *My first work in over two weeks and the DOMS was harsh.
> 
> ...



Good to see you back DOMS !! 
Take a look at my journal as I just worked out a new program for heavy liftin with JUGS and B. You might want to get onboard and just tweek it a bit.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Good to see you back DOMS !!
> Take a look at my journal as I just worked out a new program for heavy liftin with JUGS and B. You might want to get onboard and just tweek it a bit.


 
I'll play to  , 

He could do mine as well. But since he's healthy I have a special group B. That builds in breaking PR's on a scheduled basis.  



hahah we're pimpin out routines (we need a pimp smiley) hahaah


----------



## JennyB (Aug 30, 2010)

We TOTALLY need a pimp smiley !! lol


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> That squat/ bulgarian split squat one always makes me wince lol, glad your back



It absolutely ruins the quads.  

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Knowing the torture inflicted by bulgarians, this to me is the most impressive workout post I've seen here. As if squatting 250 for reps isn't impressive enough -- supersetting with high rep sets of the most agnozing exercise I've ever done just astounds me and makes my quads twitch with fear.
> 
> You're an absolute monster. You should be locked away, without benches and dumbbells in your cell.



  Thanks, Phineas!

Like I was saying to Dave, that combo ruins the quads.  It's so bad that it takes days for the quads to fully recover.  The only exercise that comes as close to feeling tortuous is farmer's walks.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> welcome back. Sure wish we didn't have to do that damn thing called work.
> 
> But glad to see your back and getting back into the swing of things.



I'm with you on that.  My gaol is to do something that doesn't feel like work: trading options.  I've been working at it for over two years and I'm almost to the point where it'll be consistently profitable.

Thanks for the support, man!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Good to see you back DOMS !!
> Take a look at my journal as I just worked out a new program for heavy liftin with JUGS and B. You might want to get onboard and just tweek it a bit.



Thanks, Jenny!

Jugs?  I'm there!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 2, 2010)

ABBH: Day 1: Steady as it goes

I'm doing a new routine.  I'm getting a little stale on the routine I've been doing.  Plus I need a routine that fits with my busier schedule for the next month or two.

It's called Anti-Bodybuilding Hypertrophy (ABBH).  It's a Chad Waterbury routine.  It's a pretty simple and uses split routine.  The rep ranges flip-flop from 10x3 to 5x10 depending on the day.  There are either 2 or 3 exercises each workout.  However, you rotate through the exercises.  So, for today, I did 3 reps bench, 3 reps row, 3 reps bench, and so on.  They're not supersets though.  I do take a 60 second RI between sets.

I actually did this workout yesterday and by pecks are all kinds of messed up, which is good.

Bench - A1
3 x 190
3 x 190
3 x 190
3 x 190
3 x 190
3 x 190
3 x 190
3 x 190
3 x 190
3 x 190

Bent-over Row - A2
3 x 135
3 x 135
3 x 135
3 x 135
3 x 135
3 x 135
3 x 135
3 x 135
3 x 135
3 x 135


----------



## Phineas (Sep 2, 2010)

DOMS said:


> ABBH: Day 1: Steady as it goes
> 
> I'm doing a new routine.  I'm getting a little stale on the routine I've been doing.  Plus I need a routine that fits with my busier schedule for the next month or two.
> 
> ...



Hmm, looks interesting.

At what intensity do you lift? Is this like a 5-6RM thing?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats a lotta volume! Looks fun!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 2, 2010)

DOMS said:


> ABBH: Day 1: Steady as it goes
> 
> I'm doing a new routine.  I'm getting a little stale on the routine I've been doing.  Plus I need a routine that fits with my busier schedule for the next month or two.
> 
> ...



All the power to you DOMS .. If I went into the gym and did two exercises I would consider killing myself from boredom


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2010)

Wheres DOMS at?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 10, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Wheres DOMS at?



good question.


----------

